# Endomorph



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

I see lots of threads about hargainers and guys that put on slabs of muscle with ease, but not so much about those of use that gain fat easily when we bulk. I gotta think I'm not alone here, any help on diet / supps ?


----------



## kyoryoko (May 17, 2011)

For us who have a hard time losing weight usually it's diet. 
A high protein, moderate to high protein diet with carbohydrates timed around either the morning or workouts would be most beneficial. 
Supplements I don't really advocate in taking from the get go but creatine, protein powder, BCAAs are my basics. Along with fish oil, and a good multi vitamin. 

No miracles, consistent training, diet, progress tracking will get you your goals. 

Also, read the user "Builts" links. She knows her stuff about those who are going from heavy to lean.


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

Built gets nothing but respect, dig her posts. I'm doing all the usuals you mentioned, just looking for new input thanks.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 17, 2011)

I think the biggest thing for endos is diet. You have to be meticulous in your diet, cheats need to be kept to a minimum. I'm endo/meso, leaning more towards the endo side. I know that if I let my diet get too far out of check, I get fat really easy. Cardio needs to be done often, and training as well but without overtraining. But diet is the real key.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

Having beaten the endo monster to death, taken it's heart out and threw it into the volcano to save the virgins (for myself), I can happily say it is very possible to bulk as an endomorph. There's actually two ways: A cyclic ketogenic diet with calories properly calculated, and the correct amount of fats and protein with one to one and a half days of glycogen replenishment.
Aside from that, you can do carb cycling. You wont need a huge amount of carbs, or rather, just enough circled around your pre-workout and post-workout. Your fats and protein will usually stay the same throughout the week.  
Just realize that you'll gain some fat, which can be a few percentage points, however when it gets time to cut, you will drop it soon enough.

As far as supplementation is concerned, R-ALA or apple cider vinegar with a carb meal does work well.


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Having beaten the endo monster to death, taken it's heart out and threw it into the volcano to save the virgins (for myself), I can happily say it is very possible to bulk as an endomorph. There's actually two ways: A cyclic ketogenic diet with calories properly calculated, and the correct amount of fats and protein with one to one and a half days of glycogen replenishment.
> Aside from that, you can do carb cycling. You wont need a huge amount of carbs, or rather, just enough circled around your pre-workout and post-workout. Your fats and protein will usually stay the same throughout the week.
> Just realize that you'll gain some fat, which can be a few percentage points, however when it gets time to cut, you will drop it soon enough.
> 
> As far as supplementation is concerned, R-ALA or apple cider vinegar with a carb meal does work well.



WOW, looks like Iv'e got some reading to do. I'll be back in a few days


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> WOW, looks like Iv'e got some reading to do. I'll be back in a few days



LOL let me know if you need help. Best path to follow is to get to a lower percentage of fat (8-10%) first. Then from there, start bulking wisely.


----------

